# Schnurstärke



## Predatory Fish (20. April 2004)

Servus miteinander!

Mal was zum Thema Schnur: Was benutzt ihr denn so fürs Raubfischangeln und für große Friedfische(geflochtene? dyneema? monofile?)? Hab mir mal erzählen lassen, dass manche ne 17er#r  Schnur auf dicke Hechte nutzen. Wie steht ihr dazu?

Ich will euch streiten sehen!!!:e


----------



## til (20. April 2004)

*AW: Schnurstärke*

Forelle: 4-5Kg
Zander/Hecht: 6-9 Kg
Jerken: 22Kg
Alles geflochtene Dyneema (Stroft oder PowerPro)


----------



## anglermeister17 (23. April 2004)

*AW: Schnurstärke*

@Predatory Fish: die meinen mit sicherheit ne 17er Geflochtene, da gibts keine Probleme mit Hechten, da drillt man "mühelos" auch Meterhechte, denn die Tragkraft dieser schnur beträgt in der regel ca. 15kg.Einzig "der Schneider " angelt auf alle fischarten mit ner 18er. Ich persönlich finde:nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlen, die Leute, die mit 0,17er Monoschnur auf hecht angeln, haben echt keinen "Respekt", wie du sagst, verdient, das sind einfach etwas zu überhebliche Charaktere, die bei starkem Sonnenschein sicher n paar Stunden zu viel am Waser gestanden haben...


----------



## Jan0487 (23. April 2004)

*AW: Schnurstärke*

Ich nehme zum Spinfischen auf Hecht eine 0,06mm diche Wihplash Pro  :s


----------



## ex-elbangler (26. April 2004)

*AW: Schnurstärke*

ein kumpel von mir nimmt auch die Whiplash pro 0,06.


Ich fische auf Hecht eine 17er Gelbe Fireline als Hauptschnur ohne Vorfach, Die

kann ich auch zum Feedern auf Barbe etc. nehmen, nur ein ordentliches mono

vorfach.


----------



## NorbertF (26. April 2004)

*AW: Schnurstärke*

Ich nehme auch ne 17er Fireline allerdings in smoke grau.
Die trägt ca. 10 Kilo, wenn das nicht reicht dann hilfts nicht mehr.


----------



## Damion_Keen (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schnurstärke*

Ich hab ne 0,19 Geflochtene.hat bis jetzt jedem fisch standgehalten.hab aber auch nen dementsprechendes Vorfach.Keffler mit tragkraft von 12 Kilo


----------



## Logo (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schnurstärke*

ich nehm ne 0,15er fireline auf zander barsch am rhein und suche gerade eine passende für`s forellen-sbiro-fischen am see und evtl fürs feedern.


----------



## kaulbarsch100 (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schnurstärke*

Beim Angeln mit der Feederrute verwende ich eine 12 er Fireline. Zum Spinnfischen benutze ich lieber eine 12 er Dyneema.


----------



## trond (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schnurstärke*

Suesswasser nehm ich eine 12er Fireline. Fliegenfischen ist was anderes.

Im Salzwasser von 80m  bis 400m tief 25er Fireline Bis 80m 17er Fireline.

Dynema hatte ich vorher ist auch eine gut Schnur laeuft nur nicht so gut wie Fireline.


----------



## bigal61 (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schnurstärke*

Ich sage: PowerPro 0.15mm fur Karpfer.
Saltwasser: PowerPro 0.19mm oder 0.23mm
Hochsee: 0.32mm

Alles PowerPro (hier im Holland nicht teuer)


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schnurstärke*

Ich angle mit einer dyneema 0,17 auf Hecht. Habe damit vor 4 Wochen meinen 110 cm Hecht beim Schleppen locker mit fast zugedrehter Bremse als er unter dem Boot durchgetaucht ist, wieder zurück gekurbelt. Ich nehme aber "no knot" Wirbel, Knoten binde ich lieber nicht, da diese die wirkliche Schwachstelle beim Drill sind. 0,17 monofil auf Hecht halte ich für unverantwortlich und nicht waidgerecht.

Petri von Toni


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schnurstärke*

Also meine Allround schnur is ne 25er Monofil und die nehm ich so ziehmlich für alles vom Spinnangeln bis zum Leichten Brandungsangeln . 
 Wenns mal mit Kleinen Spinnern (unter 3 Gramm ) auf Forellen gehen soll
 nehm ich ne 16er da wirft man denn fast doppelt so weit .
 Und zum Normalen Brandungsangeln / Angeln mit Köfi auf Hecht nehm ich ne 30er und ich kann mich nichtdran erinnern das mir jemals n Fisch abgerissen ist weil die Schnur zu dünn war .


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schnurstärke*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> / Angeln mit Köfi auf Hecht nehm ich ne 30er und ich kann mich nichtdran erinnern das mir jemals n Fisch abgerissen ist weil die Schnur zu dünn war .


zum Angeln auf Hecht mit Köfi habe ich auch eine monofile 0,30 ... die ist auch nie gerissen .. die Rede war aber von 0,16 monofil auf Hecht und diese ist indiskutabel ..
Gruß Toni


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schnurstärke*

Naja also mit ner 18er Mono hab ich auch schon mal auf Hecht gefischt .
 Das war aber in nem langen Graben ohne Hindernisse der nur max. 10 m breit war . Die Hechte wurden aber stark beangelt und waren deshalb ziehmlich scheu . Ich hab immer mit Spinnern Größe 3 geangelt und sehr weit geworfen dann hatte man noch recht gute erfolge .

 Der Drill ist dort selbst mit ner 18er Mono kein Problem weil man mit dem Hecht einfach Spazierengehen kann . Und wenn er müde war konnt man ihn Problemlos Keschern . Irgenwelche Hindernisse oder sowas von denen man den Fisch abhalten musste gabs auch nicht . 

 Acghja Toni die frage war was man für welche Fische als Schnur nenutzt . Das mit der 17er Schnur auf Hecht war nur ne Zusatzfrage


----------



## Barsch45 (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schnurstärke*

ich nehme  für hecht barsch und zander eine 12-15 ner geflochtene 
gelbe fireline.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schnurstärke*



			
				Barsch45 schrieb:
			
		

> ich nehme für hecht barsch und zander eine 12-15 ner geflochtene
> gelbe fireline.


versuche es doch mal auf Barsch mit ner 10ner oder besser noch kleiner, die Tragkraft reicht locker aus und du wirst mehr fangen.

Petri von Toni :a #a


----------



## Barsch45 (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schnurstärke*

Doch so dünn . 

Das barsch angeln mach ich ja nicht oft mein zielfisch ist der Zander und Hecht da wer mir 10 ner ein bisschen zu dünn . 
Weil ich meist da Angle wo sehr viele Hänger sind . 
Gestern ist mir sogar die15 ner geflochne durch gerissen beim hecht drill ich han ihn schon gesehn . #q


----------



## STeVie (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schnurstärke*

ich nehm 15er Hemingway Monotec FUTURA fürs Spinnfischen auf hecht/zander
und 0,20er mono fürs spinnen auf barsch/forelle.
0,30er mono für hechtansitz und 0,25er mono für zanderansitz
und zum schluss noch 0,17er fireline fürs leichte pilken


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schnurstärke*



			
				Barsch45 schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern ist mir sogar die15 ner geflochne durch gerissen beim hecht drill ich han ihn schon gesehn . #q


15ner geflochtene ist dir beim Drill gerissen? Aber nicht wegen der Tragkraft, sondern eher weil die Schnur beschädigt war. Bei solchen Beschädigungen aber reißt dir dann auch eine 18ner oder sogar 20ger. Was ich aber eher vermute: Überlege mal, ob nicht der Konten schuld war ... meist ist gerade bei geflochtener der Knoten der Schwachpunkt (entweder er zieht sich auf oder aber schneidet sich, abhängig von der Schnurart, bei hoher Belastung selbst durch) . Ich verwende deshalb bei geflochtener nur noch "no knot" Verbindungen, die halten zu 100 % und habe fast 100 % Tragkrafterhalt.


----------



## Barsch45 (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schnurstärke*

Ich denk mal nicht das es am knoten lag veil der hecht über den wirbel gebissen hat. Und der hecht hat nun mal scharfe zähne , aber die 2chance kommt und dann bin ich besser vorbereitet. :q 

Aber das mit dem knoten los probier ich ma aus.



Pitri von Barsch 45


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schnurstärke*



			
				Barsch45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denk mal nicht das es am knoten lag veil der hecht über den wirbel gebissen hat. Und der hecht hat nun mal scharfe zähne , aber die 2chance kommt und dann bin ich besser vorbereitet. :q


dann liegt es aber nicht an der Schnurstärke!! aber was anderes: du wirst doch nicht allen ernstes ohne Hechtvorfach (z.B. Stahlvorfach) angeln? Da ich sowas unverantwortliches nicht glauben kann, habe ich dich wohl falsch verstanden ...


----------



## Barsch45 (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schnurstärke*

Ja da hast du mich wohl falsch verstanden ,da der hecht ja beim zander angeln gebissen hat und beim zander angeln mach ich kein stahl vor .
Wenn ich auf hecht gehe hab ich immer stahl vor weil der hecht ja ohne ein wobbler oder jerkbait im maul Released werden soll . Damit er weiter fressen kann und schön groß wird . :q 




petri heil


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schnurstärke*



			
				Barsch45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja da hast du mich wohl falsch verstanden ,da der hecht ja beim zander angeln gebissen hat und beim zander angeln mach ich kein stahl vor .


... mache ich trotzdem, weil eben auch Hechte beißen (vielleicht sollte ich ja ein Schild "Nur für Zander" vor den Köder anbringen ...)

Regel: In Gewässern mit Hecht auch beim Zanderangeln Hechtvorfach !

Tipp: Versuche es dann zumindest mal mit hardmono, das stört wirklich keinen Zander, da es noch unauffälliger ist als deine geflochtene


----------



## Barsch45 (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schnurstärke*

Ja da haste wohl recht das mit der hartmono werd ich mal probieren. 
Kann ja nich doll stören die hartmono beim zander angeln . 

Danke für den Tipp .  #6 


petri


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schnurstärke*

gerne geschehen, versuche  es zumindest mit dieser. Aber meiner Erfahrung nach stört den Zander beim Beißreflex beimTwistern oder Wobbeln kein Stahlvorfach. Eher schon beim Köfi.angeln, da er die Beute lange beobachten kann und oft auch macht.


----------

